# G-Scale San Juan Central



## Jackrabbit (Apr 19, 2011)

Has anyone ever seen someone upscale Malcolm Furlow's San Juan Central and build it in G? Any issues? I am thinking of doing a modified version. Thanks.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

First, Welcome Aboard Jack. 
Not that I know of... but it should keep you busy. Gonna do it indoors? 
Reason I ask is copying a layout is indoor thinking. Outside we have to consider our terrain first and see what will fit. Wasn't the San Juan done in HOn3? A G copy would be at least 4 times as big. 
I think you'd be happier incorporating scenes of the San Jian, than a simplified version of the whole shebang! 

Don't let me stop you from trying and we will want pictures! 

Happy Rails, 
John


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

I've never seen anyone try to reproduce Malcom Furow's San Juan Central in any scale. When that series came out in Model Railroader I was strongly tempted to follow along and try to reproduce it myself in HO. Never did do it however. I'd love to see it done in G. Go for it, and take lots of pictures. 

Bob


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it would be very do able outside. Would be one nice layout.

Don


----------



## Jackrabbit (Apr 19, 2011)

I follow the advice on the terrain and normally I would go that way other than our back yard is going to be completely regraded to allow for better drainage away from the house, etc. We have an area with five oversized (for our lot) fir trees in the back corner. Rather than pay for a stump grinder, I decided to just build a raised garden back there. The limiter will be the fact that the area needs to incorporate some space for a vegetable garden, too. That's why I think I will have to modify Furlow's track plan a bit. The fact that the area will be raised and remembering the trestle scene on the San Juan are what got me thinking about it as a basis. Of course, I will probably model it as an early 20th century NP branchline as that is my interest rather than Colorado narrow gauge. 

Thanks for the encouragement. It's nice to know that folks experienced in this scale think it's feasable and not way out in left field.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Apr 19, 2011)

Doing some rough math using an overhead image of the track plan off the web and thinking 5' minimum radius curves, I judge the rough area as 25'x25' without modification. I have room for the width but not sure about the depth. This is going to take some real planning. Won't be done overnight for sure.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Apr 19, 2011)

Measured the prospective area and it comes out to 31'x27', perfect. Think I will reverse Furlow's track plan to best fit the space, a right-hand corner.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack,

I'll be following this thread with interest! I picked up a copy of Furlow's book a while back and it inspired some of my planning of my yet unbuilt layout. I see that Furlow's layout had a maximum 3% grade, which seems a tad steep for G-scale, although do-able. Do you intend to keep that grade, or stretch the layout out a bit to maintain vertical clearances?

And how are you going to do the mountains? Rocks, concrete, foam? Some folks here have been experimenting with coated foam and have gotten (last I've heard) pretty good results!


----------



## Jackrabbit (Apr 19, 2011)

The grades are one of the modifications I'll have to make as well as I will probably lighten the curves a bit. For example, by changing the routing at Tincup to partial helix/flyover config. The new storage shed I plan to build will work out to hold the equipment through the winter and during the rain (never does that here in WA). I will need to work out how to seal the entry, though, to keep out bugs and criters. Maybe a lift-out section and an insulated, mini door. 

There are no shortage of rocks here on the ancient glacial plain. Just replaced a tine on our roto-tiller because of the rocks. So, I think I'll start with rocks and work from there. Be cool to incorporate one of the stumps after I cut the trees down. Won't be 'til next year for the tree falling and regrading. Too many projects half-finished this year (we're sleeping in the guest room). Just the same, it will give me time to amass the track and materials I'll need and maybe do some test configurations out on the gravel area in front. By the time the area is ready I should have a pretty good plan in place. 

I mainly posed the question because I am so new to G having spent so many years in HO. I wanted to know if the idea was just plain looney first. However, it seems doable from most accounts, just difficult. 

Thanks again for the questions. They help me think it through and show options I didn't know about, like the foam.


----------

